# shrooming 5/5



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

found 8, not really good at finding them but i know they are there for sure now


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

your in the same boat that I am. I have looked some, but I don't really know what I'm doing yet. I like shed hunting and this seems similar, I just need to get a the first one out of the way and then I can really get going.

Good job on finding some


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

well, its not really "easy". its a challenge and thats what makes it fun. plus if someone beats you to a spot all youll see (at best) is stumps. if people just pull them out you wont see a thing. i know people say this is a great year but i havent been all that impressed yet. unless you hit a honey hole and theyre all over, thats the best!

keep trying, cover lots of ground.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i have well over 1,000 acres i have access to, i'm just pounding the ground.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Pounding the ground is your best bet. I also have found keeping a journal very helpful.


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Not been real impressed though i did find 62 today in one spot out of 5 I checked. Thier all spots that I normally find them, but for some reason 4 of the 5 had none I'm in southeastern Michigan and we had a frost last week, not sure if that has had an affect or not. Good Hunting.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

might be to late or early.....I hit a spot about 2 weeks ago and found over 200, went back 3 days later and didn't find a single 1...so something has to happen to them.........good thing I had other spots


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Found over 300 yesterday evening by myself(no one wanted to go)...Seems to be about over here in southern ohio....mostly yellows/whites, about 1/4 of them were older and starting to dry out....no new small ones popping up at all....I'd say by the weekend the shrooming here will be over.......Great year for me though...found over 1000 I'd say!


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

I found around 100 last night with around 20 that were as tall as a pop can. A lot of them were starting to get old and mushy. They were all found in north central ohio

Ryan


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

All but over around Dayton, OH in my spots. I stomped out 8 or so huge yellows that were old and picked another 18 that were iffy Tuesday 13th (I stomp them so others won't run across them and hopefully to leave spores in the area - I hunt public ground and return to the spots year after year). The ones that were "iffy" were salvaged into omlette material, but that is all I could do with them. 

Pretty good year for us - much better than the prior two seasons.


----------

